# Rosewood E-pipe



## Oupa (12/7/14)

@MarkK inspired me to pull out the old Rosewood pipe again... vaping like boss!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (12/7/14)

Would be cool to have a rosewood drip tip to go with it...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

What juice you got in there @Oupa?


----------



## kimbo (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> What juice you got in there @Oupa?


 
I hope it's that Guevara

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Probably something @Oupa is mixing up for us that is still under wraps.....
He probably can't say.... and will just tease us... LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/14)

It's Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## crack2483 (12/7/14)

It's Bobas to compliment the incoming reo's

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/7/14)

Oupa said:


> @MarkK inspired me to pull out the old Rosewood pipe again... vaping like boss!
> 
> View attachment 7990


 
Do you stock those Oupa?


----------



## BhavZ (12/7/14)

@Oupa any update as to when the ready mixed Creme Soda will be available?


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

@Oupa Did you build that beautiful thing?


----------



## Oupa (12/7/14)

Working on a few yes... hopefully creme soda will also feature 

I can get a few Rosewood pipe heads and switches.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll (12/7/14)

Oupa said:


> Working on a few yes... hopefully creme soda will also feature
> 
> I can get a few Rosewood pipe heads and switches.


What's the prices?


----------



## Oupa (12/7/14)

R680 for head and switch


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/7/14)

What a beaut! You're right. Needs a nice rosewood stem to finish it off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

